# Stanley hydraulic pole saw



## Rove (Aug 27, 2021)

I found a deal local for a Stanley cs 26 pole saw for my bucket truck. The problem is I can’t find any information about these saws online. Does anyone have any information on them? Any first hand experience?


----------

